# Milan: le fideiussioni di Bonucci e Biglia da banca Ifis.



## admin (4 Agosto 2017)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, la questione relativa alle fideiussioni di Biglia e Bonucci si è risolta positivamente grazie alla banca Ifis, un istituto di credito privato, che le ha accettate.

Dunque, Bonucci e Biglia sono ufficialmente del Milan e potranno essere schierati nel playoff di Europa League.


----------



## malos (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, la questione relativa alle fideiussioni di Biglia e Bonucci si è risolta positivamente grazie alla banca Ifis, un istituto di credito privato, che le ha accettate.
> 
> Dunque, Bonucci e Biglia sono ufficialmente del Milan e potranno essere schierati nel playoff di Europa League.



Bene passiamo oltre, alle cose formali


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, la questione relativa alle fideiussioni di Biglia e Bonucci si è risolta positivamente grazie alla banca Ifis, un istituto di credito privato, che le ha accettate.
> 
> Dunque, Bonucci e Biglia sono ufficialmente del Milan e potranno essere schierati nel playoff di Europa League.



CdS vergognoso.. e adesso gli altri giornalai di cosa parlano da qui a settembre? Quanti click persi ..


----------



## Mika (4 Agosto 2017)

E anche oggi si fallisce domani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, la questione relativa alle fideiussioni di Biglia e Bonucci si è risolta positivamente grazie alla banca Ifis, un istituto di credito privato, che le ha accettate.
> 
> Dunque, Bonucci e Biglia sono ufficialmente del Milan e potranno essere schierati nel playoff di Europa League.



Non potevano aspettare 24 ore per gli articoli di ieri, eh? 
Ah già, ma c'era la partita e la tifoseria contenta, un po' di letame bisognava spargerlo...


----------



## mabadi (4 Agosto 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> CdS vergognoso.. e adesso gli altri giornalai di cosa parlano da qui a settembre? Quanti click persi ..



non offendere i Giornalai quelli mica ci credevano a tutte le s....te scritte dai giornalisti.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, la questione relativa alle fideiussioni di Biglia e Bonucci si è risolta positivamente grazie alla banca Ifis, un istituto di credito privato, che le ha accettate.
> 
> Dunque, Bonucci e Biglia sono ufficialmente del Milan e potranno essere schierati nel playoff di Europa League.



C'è poco da scherzare, stando alle ultime news pare infatti che a Milanello non abbiano pagato l'ultima bolletta della luce. Il nostro fallimento è solo rimandato


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, la questione relativa alle fideiussioni di Biglia e Bonucci si è risolta positivamente grazie alla banca Ifis, un istituto di credito privato, che le ha accettate.
> 
> Dunque, Bonucci e Biglia sono ufficialmente del Milan e potranno essere schierati nel playoff di Europa League.



Bene,e anche questa baggianata dei giornalisti è archiviata. Non vogliamo proprio fallire,eh!


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, la questione relativa alle fideiussioni di Biglia e Bonucci si è risolta positivamente grazie alla banca Ifis, un istituto di credito privato, che le ha accettate.
> 
> Dunque, Bonucci e Biglia sono ufficialmente del Milan e potranno essere schierati nel playoff di Europa League.



Benissimo.


----------



## Isao (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, la questione relativa alle fideiussioni di Biglia e Bonucci si è risolta positivamente grazie alla banca Ifis, un istituto di credito privato, che le ha accettate.
> 
> Dunque, Bonucci e Biglia sono ufficialmente del Milan e potranno essere schierati nel playoff di Europa League.



Banca Ifis è un "fondo" molto aggressivo in Italia nel mondo degli NPL (non performing loans). Il fatto che siano stati loro non mi rincuora perché significa che abbiamo dovuto cercare un canale inusuale. Inoltre Elliot agisce negli stessi mercati di Banca Ifis. Sarebbe da approfondire questa vicinanza al mondo dei fondi di investimento di questo tipo.


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2017)

La cosa divertente e paradossale che nessuno ha fatto notare è che la Banca Ifis è di fatto degli Agnelli 

Il presidente è Sebastien Egon von Fürstenberg, cugino di un certo presidente di una certa società di calcio con cui c'è una certa rivalità, ed i cui tifosi erano piuttosto su di giri in queste ore per la questione.


----------



## Crox93 (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente e paradossale che nessuno ha fatto notare è che la Banca Ifis è di fatto degli Agnelli
> 
> Il presidente è Sebastien Egon von Fürstenberg, cugino di un certo presidente di una certa società di calcio con cui c'è una certa rivalità, ed i cui tifosi erano piuttosto su di giri in queste ore per la questione.



Godiamo doppio 
Ora l'esercito di juventini cancro dirá che questo fondo è inaffidabile, senza sapere chi lo gestisce


----------



## Wildbone (4 Agosto 2017)

Isao ha scritto:


> Banca Ifis è un "fondo" molto aggressivo in Italia nel mondo degli NPL (non performing loans). Il fatto che siano stati loro non mi rincuora perché significa che abbiamo dovuto cercare un canale inusuale. Inoltre Elliot agisce negli stessi mercati di Banca Ifis. Sarebbe da approfondire questa vicinanza al mondo dei fondi di investimento di questo tipo.



Continuo a pensare che sia stato necessario -anche per una questione meramente d'immagine- accelerare i tempi di questi fideiussoni prima del giorno stabilito (l'11 agosto); per questo, si è ricorso a istituti "grigi". Detto questo, si è parlato di asset societari già "impegnati" come garanzie in altre nostre operazioni; ciò significa che dovevamo necessariamente fare affidamento su altro. Con questo, non voglio dire "non c'è nulla da temere", ma certamente va detto che sapevamo fin da subito che l'operazione col Milan portata avanti da Li fosse molto aggressiva e rischiosa. Per ora, tuttavia, sembra stia andando tutto bene


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (4 Agosto 2017)

Riusciranno a inventarsi qualcos'altro per screditarci, tipo che siamo riusciti sì a depositare le fideiussioni ma solo in extremis attuando un'operazione tirata per le orecchie e via discorrendo


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (4 Agosto 2017)

È gia partito il tormentone che ci accompagnerá per i prossimi giorni....

Banca Ifis legata agli Agnelli, e quindi nessuno ci ha voluto rilasciare le fidejussioni...

Che poveracci.


----------



## Doc55 (4 Agosto 2017)

Quello che e' certo che banca IFIS non garantisce il pagamento di milioni senza garanzie solide, quindi ulteriori speculazioni sul bianco, grigio o nero del colore dell' istituto non turbano. La certezza è' che la fideiussione è' stata rilasciata da un istituto accreditato e, quindi, adeguatamente è formalmente garantita, così come assicurato da Fassone.
Passiamo ai prossimi argomenti


----------



## Doc55 (4 Agosto 2017)

Quello che e' certo che banca IFIS non garantisce il pagamento di milioni senza garanzie solide, quindi ulteriori speculazioni sul bianco, grigio o nero del colore dell' istituto non turbano. La certezza è' che la fideiussione è' stata rilasciata da un istituto accreditato e, quindi, adeguatamente è formalmente garantita, così come assicurato da Fassone.
Passiamo ai prossimi argomenti


----------



## krull (4 Agosto 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> È gia partito il tormentone che ci accompagnerá per i prossimi giorni....
> 
> Banca Ifis legata agli Agnelli, e quindi nessuno ci ha voluto rilasciare le fidejussioni...
> 
> Che poveracci.



Si ma questo è un paradosso. Questi hanno in mano la Fiat in Polonia. Ma la guerra continuerà....gli comprerei pure quella


----------



## bmb (4 Agosto 2017)

Vediamo ora cosa si inventeranno. Non sanno più cosa dire da quanta paura hanno. E se dovesse succedere qualcosa da Madrid, in parecchi dovranno fuggire in Messico.


----------



## smallball (4 Agosto 2017)

Doc55 ha scritto:


> Quello che e' certo che banca IFIS non garantisce il pagamento di milioni senza garanzie solide, quindi ulteriori speculazioni sul bianco, grigio o nero del colore dell' istituto non turbano. La certezza è' che la fideiussione è' stata rilasciata da un istituto accreditato e, quindi, adeguatamente è formalmente garantita, così come assicurato da Fassone.
> Passiamo ai prossimi argomenti



esattamente


----------



## chicagousait (4 Agosto 2017)

I tifosi e detrattori italiani si stanno mangiando le mani e fegato perchè anche oggi falliremo domani


----------



## TheZio (4 Agosto 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> La cosa divertente e paradossale che nessuno ha fatto notare è che la Banca Ifis è di fatto degli Agnelli
> 
> Il presidente è Sebastien Egon von Fürstenberg, cugino di un certo presidente di una certa società di calcio con cui c'è una certa rivalità, ed i cui tifosi erano piuttosto su di giri in queste ore per la questione.



Diranno che gli Agnelli si cautelano nel caso non riuscissimo a pagargli Bonucci!

Comunque più che i tifosi, di cui lo sfottò è normale e necessario, danno fastidio sti "giornalisti", vedasi la Fenomena della Gazzetta di oggi, che sparano letame gratis, senza cognizione di causa..


----------



## uolfetto (4 Agosto 2017)

incredibile adesso è partita tutta la vulgata che i soldi ce li hanno garantiti gli agnelli ecc... sono insopportabili


----------



## krull (4 Agosto 2017)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> incredibile adesso è partita tutta la vulgata che i soldi ce li hanno garantiti gli agnelli ecc... sono insopportabili


É un altra Ifis pare....


----------



## mandraghe (4 Agosto 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Diranno che gli Agnelli si cautelano nel caso non riuscissimo a pagargli Bonucci!
> 
> Comunque più che i tifosi, di cui lo sfottò è normale e necessario, danno fastidio sti "giornalisti", vedasi la Fenomena della Gazzetta di oggi, che sparano letame gratis, senza cognizione di causa..




Fabiana Della Valle: giornalista (gobba) della Gazzetta.

Prima inneggia a Pallotta, poi dopo che esce la notizia del deposito delle fideiussioni, ed essendosi presa tante pernacchie, si mette a spiegare (male) come funzionano le fideiussioni, risultato: altre pernacchie...

E questa scrive sulla Gazzetta che, per chi non lo sapesse, è il giornale sportivo più antico del continente europeo.

Ma oramai la sua reputazione è scesa a livelli infimi che stridono che con la sua gloriosa storia.


----------



## kipstar (4 Agosto 2017)

sinceramente ste storie qui hanno stancato .... si va sempre alla ricerca di "qualcosa" che non va....


----------



## Igniorante (4 Agosto 2017)

Voglio vedere il Cesso Stadium in fiamme


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere il Cesso Stadium in fiamme



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere il Cesso Stadium in fiamme



Non sono solo i gobbi a sparlare ma tutte le tifoserie. Anche gli sfigati, i riommanisti e i nabulé. Vedrete che avremo le nostre rivincite con i fatti. Non preoccupatevi cari amici. Non hanno capito che facendo così ci gasano solo di più.


----------



## LukeLike (4 Agosto 2017)

Pare che non sia la Ifis legata agli Agnelli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, la questione relativa alle fideiussioni di Biglia e Bonucci si è risolta positivamente grazie alla banca Ifis, un istituto di credito privato, che le ha accettate.
> 
> Dunque, Bonucci e Biglia sono ufficialmente del Milan e potranno essere schierati nel playoff di Europa League.



Ah quindi non falliamo subito?  , a parte gli scherzi non avevo dubbi .


----------



## vanbasten (4 Agosto 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Pare che non sia la Ifis legata agli Agnelli.



quante ce ne sono di ifis?


----------



## JohnShepard (4 Agosto 2017)

Quindi mi state dicendo che i giocatori non torneranno alla base? menomale... tremavo tutto.. sisi


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, la questione relativa alle fideiussioni di Biglia e Bonucci si è risolta positivamente grazie alla banca Ifis, un istituto di credito privato, che le ha accettate.
> 
> Dunque, Bonucci e Biglia sono ufficialmente del Milan e potranno essere schierati nel playoff di Europa League.



*Raffele Zingone, responsabile Banca Ifis, all'Ansa: "Poter stringere una relazione con un cliente come AC Milan è per Banca Ifis una bella opportunità. L'operazione rispetta i requisiti di Banca Ifis per quanto riguarda l'assunzione consapevole del rischio di credito ed è coerente con il nostro modello di business. Negli ultimi 15 anni abbiamo maturato competenze nell'analisi dell'ecosistema calcio, sviluppando la necessaria sensibilità nella valutazione dei razionali di operazioni come questa"*


----------



## ilCapitan6 (4 Agosto 2017)

In barba a chi criticava Fassond e ai &#55358;&#56713; 
Hahaha

Il Milan si sostiene!


----------



## Black (4 Agosto 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Pare che non sia la Ifis legata agli Agnelli.



no invece è proprio quella.



Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera, la questione relativa alle fideiussioni di Biglia e Bonucci si è risolta positivamente grazie alla banca Ifis, un istituto di credito privato, che le ha accettate.
> 
> Dunque, Bonucci e Biglia sono ufficialmente del Milan e potranno essere schierati nel playoff di Europa League.



alla fine tutto questo casino nato ieri e durato praticamente 24 ore, poteva essere evitato. Non tanto da Fassone&C. ma da questi pseudo-giornalisti che sono sempre a guardare ciò che succede in casa Milan.
Altre notizie uscite su Suning nessuno le ha fatte notare.

Comunque nessun problema. Ci hanno preso in giro per 1 anno, e abbiamo stravolto il mercato. Adesso ci prendono in giro per le fideiussioni? benissimo, ne riparleremo tra 2-3 anni quando il nostro fatturato sarà talmente alto da far drizzare gli occhi a Marotta che invece dovrà continuare con i sotterfugi per riuscire a fare mercato.
Ride bene chi ride ultimo, lasciamoli infangare la nostra società. Saranno i fatti a parlare.


----------



## krull (4 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> no invece è proprio quella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La Scala che é l'avvocato di Ifis sostiene che non é la stessa degli Agnelli...non vedo perché non credergli.


----------



## danjr (5 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> no invece è proprio quella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cmq le fideiussioni, da quello che ho capito, le devi presentare anche se hai un fatturato super, basta che sei in negativo nel saldo acquisti/cessioni, ma solo relativamente al campionato italiano e tra squadre italiane. Anche l'inter e la Juve devono presentarle


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2017)

Intanto la fideiussione per Berbardeschi non è ancora arrivata


----------



## wfiesso (5 Agosto 2017)

"Bonucci e Biglia ve li abbiamo pagati noi, l'anno prossimo voi fallite e ci prendiamo Milanello" tra i commenti più esilaranti su twitter  quando si dice che un popolo non conosce la vergogna


----------



## krull (5 Agosto 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> "Bonucci e Biglia ve li abbiamo pagati noi, l'anno prossimo voi fallite e ci prendiamo Milanello" tra i commenti più esilaranti su twitter  quando si dice che un popolo non conosce la vergogna


La mamma dei bimbiminkia é sempre incinta


----------



## ilCapitan6 (7 Agosto 2017)

Elenco giocatori iscritti lista Europa League.

Lista A
Abate 20
Antonelli 31
*Biglia 21*
Bonaventura 5
*Bonucci 19*
Borini 11
Conti 12
Calhanoglu 10
Donnarumma A. 90
Gomez 15
Kessie 79
J.Mauri 4
Montolivo 18
Musacchio 22
Niang 94
Paletta 29
Rodriguez 68
Romagnoli 13
André Silva 9
Sosa 23
Storari 30
Suso 8
C. Zapata 17

Lista B
Calabria 2
Cutrone 63
Donnarumma G. 99
Gabbia 46
Guarnone 75
Locatelli 73
Zanellato 45


----------



## DrHouse (7 Agosto 2017)

la GGente non conosce la differenza tra prestito e fidejussione...

stormi di ignoranti, mandrie di ignoranti, flotte di ignoranti...


----------



## mandraghe (7 Agosto 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> la GGente non conosce la differenza tra prestito e fidejussione...
> 
> stormi di ignoranti, mandrie di ignoranti, flotte di ignoranti...




Fideiussione
Per questo noi falliamo
E' un'emozione
Falliamo piano piano
Soffriamo forte e l'Inter con Vecino
Nulla va bene
Sarà perché falliamo...


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intanto la fideiussione per Berbardeschi non è ancora arrivata


----------

